# WHAT MUSIC DO YOU PLAY?



## misano03 (Nov 21, 2014)

Not started a thread on here so thought I would give it a go....

So without causing a massive who ha in musical preference's and choices and without citing the engine as the only sound track you listen to, what do we all listen to when we are driving or at home???

I tend to listen to a lot of chilled sounds so I can stay focused and calm in what I approach on the road... London grammar, late night tales compilations, zero 7, bonobo, cinematic orchestra etc... 8)

At home old school hip hop, soul, rare groove and rock with the odd album of jazz... 8)


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Early 90's House and Garage [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Like this 

And some Dire Straits :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

As above ^^^^^
All the old skool classics, garage, house from late 80's to mid 90's

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

When in the TT? The sweet sound of the 1.8T breathing... can't beat it! :lol:


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

NickG said:


> When in the TT? The sweet sound of the 1.8T breathing... can't beat it! :lol:


Oh you can (IMO).

V6 :wink:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Trackdaybob said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > When in the TT? The sweet sound of the 1.8T breathing... can't beat it! :lol:
> ...


Close, but you're missing a... PSSSHHHHHHH :roll:

:lol:


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

NickG said:


> Trackdaybob said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Stereophonics


----------



## Karl Snowden (Feb 22, 2015)

Red Hot Chili Peppers like 95% of the time been obsessed since I was 14 (now 27)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I like silence so no music or something chill out


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't really listen to much music when driving (preferring the sound of the engine/exhaust ), but when I have plugged my iPod in lately it's usually old Desertscene/Stonerock from the likes of Kyuss, Truckfighters, Mondo Generator (no relation to the Kiwi sheep worrier), early Queens of the Stone Age, etc
[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Been reliving my youth of late listening to the Skids and Devo


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Weekdays, the sweet tones of John Humphreys in the morning and Eddie Mair in the evenings. Late night maybe Late Junction and weekends; Pink Floyd, John Martin, Led Zeppelin, modern stuff, classical stuff, jazz, opera, piano, guitar, classic tracks, the odd drama - anything good that takes my fancy really.


----------



## JesseJames (Feb 18, 2015)

I like my heavy rock / metal.

Currently have Bring me the horizon, slipknot and Korn on my phone

But as a direct contrast I also have George Ezra, Imagine Dragons and Bastille on there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I like silence so no music or something chill out


Having said that, I'm just listening to James Galway whom I've seen twice in concert: super


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

usually Bring Me The Horizon, Slip Knot, Foo Fighters & Royal Blood 8)


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Death Metal, Black Metal and Grindcore...

Not to everyones taste I know, currently obsessed with:


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

JesseJames said:


> I like my heavy rock / metal.
> 
> Currently have Bring me the horizon, slipknot and Korn on my phone
> 
> But as a direct contrast I also have George Ezra, Imagine Dragons and Bastille on there


Yeeeessss, all of the top line along with Avenged Sevenfold, Five Finger Death Punch and Avatar [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Everything from fleetwood mac to Aussie hip hop (hilltop hoods, Briggs, vents).
For long journeys though it's normally a spot of Radio 4.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

currently KID ROCK  new album just out


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Massive, massive fan of Mr rock.
Seen him a few times and he's flat out the finest live act I've ever seen. Not to everyone's taste but it's horses for courses.
Thought the last couple of albums have been dog toffee though, new one any better?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

1wheelonly said:


> As above ^^^^^
> All the old skool classics, garage, house from late 80's to mid 90's
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


THIS


----------



## northern_mike (Feb 2, 2015)

I have Iron Maiden, Shakira, The Band Perry, Steve Vai, Juanes and Caro Emerald in the changer at the moment. 
Today I just listened to Jeremy Vine instead and made myself cross.

Vorsprung berk Technik


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

northern_mike said:


> Steve Vai


Passion & Warfare is just the greatest guitar virtuoso album ever!

Check out Chris Poland, Jeff Loomis, Cacophony, Marty Friedman, Jason Becker, Tony Fredianelli and Tony McAlpine as well - great shredding albums


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

northern_mike said:


> ... Steve Vai ...


Have you seen the film Crossroads with the guitar battle scene at the end with the Devil's champion - Steve Vai?


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

andy225tt said:


> usually Bring Me The Horizon, Slip Knot, Foo Fighters & Royal Blood 8)


Went to see Royal Blood last night, they were ace!

Going to see Placebo tonight, been a good weekend so far


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

John-H said:


> northern_mike said:
> 
> 
> > ... Steve Vai ...
> ...


Was that the film Ralph Macchico (sp?) did after the Karate Kid stuff? I vaguely remeber watching it but didnt know much about Vai then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

1781cc said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > northern_mike said:
> ...


Yes that's right - The film surrounding the blues guitarist Robert Johnson and his friend Willy Brown who allegedly sold their souls to the devil in order to play so well.

Crossroads Willy Brown contract scene:






"Cutting heads" challenge to the Devil scene and introducing Jack butler (Steve Vai)






Famous guitar dual scene in HD where the kid "lightning boy" who was losing turned to his classical education and played Paganini's Caprice No 5. Both parts were actually played by Steve Vai or was Ry Cooder involved? Accounts vary.
(turn the volume up)





HD (direct link, click full screen, set 1080):


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

great scenes, thanks for the links mate, from 1:20 in the last video the playing reminds me of the neo-classical style that Yngwie Malsteen plays in... saw him live at the Astoria, amazing player


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I listen to any old shirt, or so my wife would say. I did obtain a *few* "Now" compilations and have been working my way through the 80's so far.


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

THE PRODIGY always seems to give my right foot some weight. :twisted:


----------

